# ‘Crisis Link’ program to prevent subway jumpers



## mariomike (3 Jul 2011)

Sun:
http://www.torontosun.com/2011/06/16/ttc-introduces-suicide-prevention-program

Two weeks ago, they installed "Crisis Link" posters and hotlines in the subway. That is the first time in 57 years the word "suicide" has been used on the platform, because there was always a concern of copycats.  
Prevention counsellors will now be able to hold trains before they enter stations, and have a direct line to emergency services, who I have little doubt will be immediately dispatched with sirens off.

With a train arriving in station every few minutes, hopefully callers will not have to wait long to be answered.

Citizen witnesses may not know it, but they can pull the switches with blue lights at the end of platforms to cut power to the third rail if they see someone jump. That will not only stop the train, but also prevent electrocution. Also when someone - eg: backpacker - accidentally  gets caught in the doors and the train starts moving.

"Suicides were most likely to occur in western stations closer to psychiatric hospitals." ie: Ossington.

There are now jumper hotlines on the Bloor Viaduct. A physical barrier was installed a few years ago.

In the future, there will be suicide barriers that will only open while a train is in station. This will also help prevent trash fires when people throw crumpled newspapers at the third rail. It will be expensive at around $10 million per station. With 69 stations and 5 changeover stations, 74 installations exist in total.

"Distress Centres is the oldest crisis helpline in Canada, operating since 1967 and receives 120,000 calls each year, with more than 450 screened, trained and supervised volunteers."

Years ago they showed us how telephone operators could physically trace suicide calls by hand through several electro-mechanical telephone central office switches. 

Call Display has been effective with tracing. 
From British Columbia:
"Crisis line privacy in question":
http://archive.vancourier.com/issues04/013204/news/013204nn10.html
"The story, broadcast on a local TV station, described how a Kitsilano woman's home was broken into Jan. 3 by police responding to reports of a suicidal woman. After being contacted by the crisis line, police went to an address supposedly corresponding to the phone number but it was incorrect."


----------

